
It's Possible to Get the Nexus 7 Running on a Mainline Linux Kernel - buserror
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nexus-7-On-Mainline
======
buserror
Well, perhaps there is a second life for all the n7's google bricked with the
last major update.

